# Priceless.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Savage Model 12FVSS Varminter 22-250 $600
Scope $325
Rings and bases $40
Misc Reloading tool I had to have $14
Ammo box $11
Bi-Pod $83
3 slings $57
200 rds Winchester Brass $77
Stoney Point modified case $5
Reloading Dies  $31

Grand total $1243

GETTING YELLED AT BY MY WIFE FOR 8 min 53s ON THE CELL PHONE WHEN I TOLD HER.......... $$$$$$$$WORTH IT. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

Anyone??????????????


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy crap... Wow... I dunno what else to say, lol.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

I usually spend a lil less lol on my guns. im not sure how i would feel after that. i really like marlins haha maybe thats why i dont shell cash out. peace out dude and let ur wife shoot it and try to get her to like it and good things will happen, i did it with my girlfriend when she hated shooting and now she buys ME guns and loves to shoot. may be well worth your time especially if you plan on shelling that kinna cash out alot HAHA trust me it works.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

She is already a shooter, but doesn't have much interest in recreational shooting. She likes to kill things.... Turkey, Deer, Elk.

Dang, I hate that! LOL.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like you got off easy. :lol: My girlfriend would probably have taken that new gun and shot me with it after I told her that. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I never have understood the complaining significant other.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think I would have saved the minutes and hung up on her. As long as you didn't spend the money that was designated for bills, or hock the kids, she should have just "stifled". Cut her off for a month. That'll teach her. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dude if you cut her off for a month, you get cut off for a month. Unless you don't have morals and go somewhere else for your needs that would be a really long month!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Dude if you cut her off for a month, you get cut off for a month. Unless you don't have morals and go somewhere else for your needs that would be a really long month!


Some of these rankings are involuntary (like taxes), some are voluntary. I don't consider any of them negotiable.

1. Taxes
2. Savings/Retirement
3. True Necessities (food, rent, etc)
4. Bills
5. Household needs (kid stuff, repairs, etc)
6. What you want
7. What your partner wants

This list assumes both parties are working, if not then the lines between 6 and 7 blur quite a bit. Short of that 1-7 should be hard fast rules.

Arguments start between 6 and 7 (if they occur before that you have major problems). The arguments between 6 and 7 generally start when there is a large income disparity or one party is more disciplined than the other regarding achieving their goals. Arguments between 6 and 7 are easily solved by this prase:

"If you can't afford what you want (in the 6 or 7 catagory), figure out a way to make some more money on your own to get it."


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So what you are saying is that if he can afford the gun he can afford number 6? :lol:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, depends on how severe the yelling was, but I would have hung up on her. I think that what it amounts to is that you have to train them right from the beginning. Why should you not be able to have something you want, if all the bills are paid, that is total b.s. If anybody disagrees, you can definately tell who wears the pants in their house.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

My wife is pretty good. She'll take her little jabs every once in a while but for the most part she is pretty understanding. I'm pretty lucky!

When she does get on my case all I have to tell her is, "Fine, I'll just start chewing again if my fetish with gun buying bothers you so much." (I put all the money I use to spend chewing into a "gun fund") That usually shuts her up pretty fast!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think you all missed what I was trying for. The chewing out was totally worth it, and the gun will be paid off in about 10 days when are tax checks come.

What I was trying to do was to see who had a better story than that. I am confident their is one out there. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a better story. I bought a DMPS 18" heavy barreled 308 last night and put a 4.5-14x40 Leupold on it. My wife didn't ask any questions about it, she didn't ask about the Winchester Model 70 SS 300Win I bought today either, by the end of the evening I should have the Leupold 4.5-14x40 B&C mounted on it.

No arguments, No yelling, No kidding, just the way it should be.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Here's a better story. I bought a DMPS 18" heavy barreled 308 last night and put a 4.5-14x40 Leupold on it. My wife didn't ask any questions about it, she didn't ask about the Winchester Model 70 SS 300Win I bought today either, by the end of the evening I should have the Leupold 4.5-14x40 B&C mounted on it.
> 
> No arguments, No yelling, No kidding, just the way it should be.


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy....... :homer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

First off, if you are getting that much back in taxes you may want to rethink your withholdings. Why let the government use your money? You aren't gaining any interest on it. Instead, take that money you are "letting them borrow" and put it into some sort of interest bearing account. There are plenty to choose from. However, that is neither here nor there. I digress&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Actually I don't know if this is a "better story" but when I bought my FN I pretty much ticked the old lady off something fierce. Now don't get me wrong. I had to save for just over a year to make this purchase but I did it in such a way that my wife had no idea I was putting money away.

I told her it only cost a couple hundred bucks and it wasn't that big of a deal. Well, my wife is smarter than that and I should have expected more from her. She actually looked at my rifle, wrote everything down and did a price check on line. Well&#8230;.the "bleep" hit the fan! Only for a little bit though because she didn't know I was secretly saving for it. She thought I went out and wrote a 2500-dollar check. :lol:

This is probably the maddest I have ever seen her. She did cool down after the explanation though. Thank God!

To make it worse, in about 3 months I put 1400 dollars worth of glass on top of it. That's another story though. :gag:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Here's a better story. I bought a DMPS 18" heavy barreled 308 last night and put a 4.5-14x40 Leupold on it. My wife didn't ask any questions about it, she didn't ask about the Winchester Model 70 SS 300Win I bought today either, by the end of the evening I should have the Leupold 4.5-14x40 B&C mounted on it.
> 
> No arguments, No yelling, No kidding, just the way it should be.


You did buy that!!!! You DOG!! SWEET!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For our 34th wedding anniversary a few years ago I purchased a diamond for my wife and she bought me a rifle. Now I retired and she says buy another rifle set up, or take a nice hunt in some state. What can I say?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It's a lot easier to ask for forgiveness than permission in my household.

I didn't even tell her last year when I bought 3 new shotguns.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

nhunter said:


> Horsager said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a better story. I bought a DMPS 18" heavy barreled 308 last night and put a 4.5-14x40 Leupold on it. My wife didn't ask any questions about it, she didn't ask about the Winchester Model 70 SS 300Win I bought today either, by the end of the evening I should have the Leupold 4.5-14x40 B&C mounted on it.
> ...


I don't know how worthy you are, and I don't care. I do know it's stupid to argue about something as insignificant as a hobby. Either all of your responsibilities are fulfilled(monetary, time, committments, etc), in which case the significant other needs to get a life of their own if they're whining about you pursuing your hobby. Or, your responsibilities aren't fulfilled and your significant other is justified and you have what's coming to you and probably more. It's a pretty black and white issue without much room for discussion or error.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Jiffy and Horsager......

How ironic I finally get back in touch with you guys on THIS TOPIC!

I had to take some time off to get DIVORCED!

Wouldn't recommend it to anyone!

But I got to keep ALL my guns (as Horsager would say....as it should be)
and I only ocassionally have the urge to step in front of a bus!

Both you guys, tell your wife you love her, WHILE YOU STILL CAN!

You DON'T want to be where I am right now!

So enough of my boo-hooing...............WHAT HAVE I MISSED?

Has everyone realized during my absence that there is no replacement for an old 700?

Lay it on me, Jiffy. I really need to be "kicked" by someone who has a sack....................for a change!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman. Now I have one more reason to admire......and envy you!

My wife sort of told me to go on a hunt in another state somewhere.......except for the hunt part!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> When she does get on my case all I have to tell her is, "Fine, I'll just start chewing again if my fetish with gun buying bothers you so much." (I put all the money I use to spend chewing into a "gun fund") That usually shuts her up pretty fast!


Holy 

That was one hard habit to quit for me and I have used that line a few times when I get really :******: off!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is a picture of the priceless gun. Hope you like it. I am confident that I am going to like it.      :sniper:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

you'll like it.

I got that same speech 3 guns ago. I'm not allowed to buy any more RIFLES....good thing savages are so easy to put together.

I usually start off buy buying a stock and then work on it until i get it finished and search around online in the meanwhile for a barrel/action, etc.

gun number 4 (awaiting 20" 308 md 10 B/A which is in the mail) since the caudell household firearm ban went into effect 5 months ago.










p.s. the gun that started the ban? a savage 12 vlp! indeed, priceless.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Savage 12 vlp? I am not familiar with that model. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Model 12 VLP ( Varminter Low Profile) .204








[/list]

Not the best picture, but shows what it is....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Duh, I should have known that. Just never heard it called that before. How does it shoot?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

The rifle shoots better than I can thats for sure, it'll put 5 shots touching (or close to it) at 100 yards very consistantly with the 40gr. hornady's. 
I'm really pleased with the rifle and savages in general.

Really like that choate stock, hope yours shoots as good as mine, which I'm sure it will if you're handloading.

A target I shot last fall when I first got it...I'm estimating but think its pretty close to 400yards with a 20 mph crosswind. Call it pure luck,whatever, I've just started shooting "long range" and this really impressed me...

I didn't want to wreck my day of shooting by trying the shot again so thats why theres only one hole


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think I see two holes.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

the bottem hole is from a screw that i used to hold it onto the backing.


----------

